
LangTool – free localization webservice for developers - kortirso
https://langtool.tech
======
kortirso
LangTool is a automatic localization tool for developers

It helps developers with free automatic localization for their projects. Just
select file for localization, wait a few seconds and take translated one.
Supports: PHP files for Yii, Ruby on Rails, json files for ReactJS and
Laravel, android, iOS, .NET.

Main features of the app are free using and speed, the quality of translations
will increase over time.

Link - [https://langtool.tech](https://langtool.tech) Any feedback would be
appreciated

